# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο δίκτυο Κατερίνης >  υπάρχει κανείς από πιερια?

## geo_stef

υπάρχει κάνενας εδώ που να έχει σχέση με την πιερια??
ρωτάω γιατί έχω κόμβο στο κίτρος και είμαι συνδεμένος με θεσ/νικη. 
αμα είναι να κάνουμε καμοία σύνδεση....

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα
Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω: Tο ασύρματο δίκτυο Κατερίνης έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να σας κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας είναι το .KTWN?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers και ποια τα εμαιλ τους?

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## geo_stef

network doesn't exist any more  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

::  ΟΚ, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και ζώνη, DNS server οπότε το KTWN θεωρείται ελεύθερο.
Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή υπάρξει θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε παιδιά...

Ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## geo_stef

δεν υπάρχει κάποιο sait όσες ανακοινώσεις γίνονται απο έδω wna.gr

----------

